# Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?



## Thorbi (20. September 2004)

Mich interessiert einfach mal, worauf die meisten Mefos gefangen werden. Bei mir ganz klar auf Blinker!


----------



## Truttafriend (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

100% auf Fliege  :q 

Liegt aber daran das ich die Spinnrute irgendwann eingemottet habe.
Das blöde ist, dass Spinnfischer seltener zur Fliege greifen und andersrum.
Wie will man eine Statistik auswerten, wenn die Ausgangsbedingungen nicht gleich sind? Ich bin dennoch auf das Ergebniss gespannt.

Meine eigene einigermaßen aussagekräftige Statistik:
In den Jahren des Spinnonly habe ich genau so viele Mefos gefangen wie in den Flyonly Jahren danach. Es nahm sich nix#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Bei mir auf Wobbler. Dieses Jahr versuche ich aber auch die Fliege. Sie wird dann dem Wobbler vorgeschaltet, praktisch als Springerfliege.


----------



## oh-nemo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Bis jetzt auf Blinker.
Diese werden ab jetzt aber weniger zum einsatz kommen da ich mir div. Mefowobbler gegönnt habe.Laufen bei langsamer Führung einfach besser und 
"verführerischer". 
Genau wie bei Dennis wird ne Fliege vorgeschaltet.
....in der Hoffnung....
ausserdem,denke ich ist es fast egal womit man angelt,man muss es nur "tun" und auch an den Köder "glauben".
Du kannst sie auch beim leichten pilken oder beim Brandungsangeln mit Wattis erwischen.
Beim schleppen sowiso #6


----------



## Mefo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Wie Truttafriend schon sagte ie meißten Angler fischen mit Blinker dann mit Wobbler und ein kleiner bruchteil mit Fliege und so wird auch gefangen fast alle mit Blinker.


----------



## Blauortsand (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr mit allen von Dir aufgeführten Ködern gefangen - auf  Naturköder aber nicht gezielt da war ich eigentlich auf Hornhechte aus!
Die meisten Fische mit dem Wobbler den habe ich aber auch am meisten im Einsatz gehabt!
Viel zu stark unterschätzt ist meines Erachtens der Spinner!!!


----------



## Ace (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Am besten habe ich mit Wobblern gefangen, die habe ich allerdings auch am meisten gefischt. Auf den dauerhaften Flifi-Erfolg warte ich noch.


----------



## Broder (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin,
fängt alles gut, kommt auf die Jahres-/Tageszeit und Wetter an.
Ich finde den Spinner auch gut, leider lassen sich damit keine tollen Wurfweiten erziehlen.
Von der Springerfliege halte ich nichts - sowas kann ins Auge gehen, wer mal eine Meerforelle in topform erlebt hat wird mir da sofort zustimmen.


Allzeit scharfe Haken :q


----------



## Mefo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@Broder die Entfernung ist oft nicht ausschlaggebend die meisten Mefo´s habe ich so zwischen 10 und 30 m gefangen und das kriege ich auch mit einer 12 er Fireline und einen Mepps 3 hin.Also ein versuch mit dem Spinner sollte man ruhig mal probieren   #6


----------



## Gnilftz (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Bisher,
ganz klar Wobbler, da ich fast nur damit gefischt habe.
Aber in Zukunft wohl eher Fliege, da es mir so mehr Spaß macht und
ich damit auch fange. Blinker nutze ich nur bei starkem Gegenwind. Spinner, Springerfliege und Naturköder fische ich auf Mefos gar nicht.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Broder (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin,
das weiß ich doch - tztztz - what for interessting News haha aha aha- 
 Du bist doch nicht etwa auch so ein ganz Schlauer?
Die ersten 30 Meter sind schon recht- ja ja weiß ich -

Trotzdem kann man mit Meps 3 auch nur 3 Meter gegen den Wind werfen - ist leider so.  - die braucht man aber an der Küste, außerdem ist garnicht gesagt das ein Spinner fängiger ist als ein klassisch schlanker Meerforellenblinker.
Also  Petri
@ G - jetzt verrate doch nicht alles #h


----------



## havkat (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Die meisten auf Blinker, die Größten auf Wobbler.


----------



## mutz (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

die meisten, schönsten, besten auf wobbler!
ein freund, der fly only angelt fängt genausoviel.....aber in durchschnittt doch etwas kleiner


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin...

bei mir ist´s auch der Wobbler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,fischen ist damit irgendwie variantenreicher...find ich!!

Die kleineren Mefos hab ich in der Mehrzahl auf Blinker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gefangen. Meine grösste allerdings auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

...meine ersten Kontakte waren mit Tauwurm & dicker Korkstoppen, sowat!

Gruß Micha


----------



## Haeck (20. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

hallo

zahlreich mit blinker, größeren mit wobbler & spinner !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder (21. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt für je nur ein Euro zwei Spinner zugelegt.
Ein Phantom der Größe 4 und ein Honggee, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt oder die wirklich die Wurst vom Teller ziehen :q 
Man könnte auch ein Makrelenvorfach auseinander schneiden und am Spirolino einen Makrelen Lamettahaken den Meerforellen anbieten - höchste Fängigkeit für Makrelen sollte auch für Meerforellen gelten - oder? |pfisch: 















 #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich enthalte mich dieser Umfrage und verweise auf den Thread "Aktive Hilfe zum Schutze der Meerforelle" !!
Denn einwenig sollte doch jeder Angler selbst am Wasser die Fischwaid entdecken, Stellen und Gegebenheiten herrausfinden und nicht alles aber auch wirklich alles vorerzählt bekommen. Dann macht ja bald die ganze Fischwaid keinen Spass mehr, wenn ich ganau zur bestellten Zeit, am bestimmten Strandabschnitt und mit dem bevorzugten Ködern eine MeFo fange.
Mal wieder was selbst herrausfinden und/oder entdecken, das hat doch was und birgt den Reiz in sich. Da kommt doch dann der alte Jäger und Sammler durch oder nicht?
Klar kann und sollte man sich auch mitteilen untereinander aber in Statistiken und Tabellen sollte das nun auch nicht ausarten.

Sorry Leute..... hab nur mal laut gedacht und will niemanden damit was anheften oder nachsagen !  #h


----------



## ducati (21. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin,
ich fische im Frühjahr das Eisen...Wobbler und in den wärmeren Monaten ab Mai und abends in der Dämmerung fast nur die Fliege,damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.Ich glaube das gemischt und alles zu seiner Zeit am besten fängt mehr als nur Fliege oder nur EisenBei den Farben wähle ich bei kaltem Wasser unter 4 Grad weiß danach bunt und bei den Fliegen fast nur gedeckte Farben.Im Winter fische ich nur Wobbler lassen sich langsamer führen als das Eisen.Die größten habe ich auf Wobbler gefangen und meist in den Monaten März/April.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Truttafriend (22. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Willkommen an Board ducati#h


----------



## Lachskiller (22. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Willkommen an Board Ducati und viel Spaß#6 

Gruß LK


----------



## Broder (22. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

|welcome: an Board Ducati - jetzt weiß ich ja auch wozu der weiße Tor 14g gut ist - nicht für Grönländer, sondern gigantische Überspringer  #h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hecht cool finde ich auch alte dänische Meerforellenblinker




:k


----------



## Haeck (22. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@ broder

they'll love ya !!!  |pfisch:

mfg

haeck


----------



## Fischbox (22. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

O.K., der Fall ist ganz eindeutig. Nur Wobbler geht auf Meerforelle. Meine "eine" hab ich zumindest darauf gefangen |rolleyes    !


----------



## theactor (22. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Hi,

ich bin auch voll auf "Wobbler".
Dabei kann ich nicht wirklich auf eine "große Erfahrung" zurückblicken.
Für mich der Vorteil: gute Aktion bei relativ langsamer Führung und weniger Hänger.
2 der 3 Mefos meines Lebens gingen auf Wobbler.
Und fast alle netten "Beifänge" (Dorsche) ausschließlich auf Wobbler (TAK, Spöket, Kinetec).

It's, I guess, just a question of trust! 

#h


----------



## Broder (23. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@Heak-Moin 
-wie gesagt ich liebe diese Blinker oder die "Zicke der Ostsee" weiß nicht aber sie sind schön 70ger Jahre like*g* Besonder der mit dem Blitz!
Es ist ja auch so das man viele Meerforellensachen liest und sich so gedanken dazu macht und dann kommen Wünsche auf! - nach dem am besten geeigneten Kunstköder "für die Situation" wie zB sehr klein aber toll weit flieg und sei dabei auch noch besonders echt aussehend und verführerisch im Wasser spielend-aber nicht zu doll herumflatternd - erschreckend - leuchtend oder blinkend *g*
Wo gibts den denn?
 |wavey:


----------



## Haeck (23. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

moin broder 

ich habe der verwendung deiner blinker nichts entgegenzusetzen , ganz im gegenteil. optisch sehen sie verdammt verführerisch aus  #6 

meine phrase war auch mehr auf deine spinner bezogen, die du dir zugelegt hast. meiner meinung nach wird deren fängigkeit absolut unterschätzt, gerade wenn forellen unter land stehen. 
deshalb, wenn du das nächste mal als erster am wasser bist und forellenaktivitäten unter land feststellst, watte nicht ins wasser und  verwende den spinner als aller erstes und führe ihn schnell bzw. tausche den drilling gegen einen einzelhaken aus ansonsten hast du permanent hänger. du wirst staunen !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Broder (23. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

|wavey: Heack: Thanks for the Tipp-jetzt fängs aber wieder an zu kribbel das "Mefovirus" werde das wohl gleich demnächst mal ausprobieren *g* - 

Meerforellenaktivitäten - wo seid ihr  cool werde auch vorher mal die Sache mit der Polbrille durchleuchten oder einfach nur beobachten, ne Weile.
Na dann-!, ist es wohl auch so das ich erstmal 2 Haken abkneife und dann mit Fireline mich als Weitwurfexperte versuche *g* - 
wahrscheinlich auch ohne Mefoaktivitäten, wenn möglich (Wind) die Geschichte mal ausprobiere - bin leider damals vom Spinner abgekommen da sich nicht so schnell Erfolg einstellte.
Ma schaun-Hier schonmal die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen - sehen verdamt gut aus ! 
-Noch ein bischen Statistik-

fast schon bei um 15°(Forellenlieblingstemperatur)







#h


----------



## Mofo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich fange meine Meerforellen hauptsächlich mit Wobblern...!!!
Zu einem Fang mit der Fliege bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen...!!!#c 
Da ist mein Vater aber sher erfolgreich...!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Gnilftz (25. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				Mofo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fange meine Meerforellen hauptsächlich mit Wobblern...!!!
> Zu einem Fang mit der Fliege bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen...!!!#c
> Da ist mein Vater aber sher erfolgreich...!!!|uhoh:



Moin Mofo,
erstmal ein herzliches |welcome: in die Nachbarschaft!

Probiere es mal mit der Fliege, es gibt durchaus Situationen an der Küste, wo sie Wobbler & Eisen um Längen schlägt... 
Leider gilt dieses aber auch andersherum, also am Besten immer beides mitnehmen. 

Gruß & TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Hi heiko...!!!
Hast du mal ne gute stelle an der küste für mefos im herbst???

Gruß Mofo#h


----------



## Gnilftz (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Du hast Post.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Dankeschön...!!!

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Truttafriend (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Willkommen an Board Moritz #h


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Danke truttafriend!!!
|wavey: 
Ich kann ja mal ein bild von einer meiner mefos reinmachen!!!#
aber wie...???


Gruß Moritz


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

*Worauf fängst du deine Meerforellen, Trutta???*

*Gruß Moritz|wavey: *


----------



## Truttafriend (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Viele auf ein CrazyCharlie-Muster, Magnusartige, Garnelentypen, Wurmfliegen etc... Halt auf alles was Mefos so fressen.


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Gnilftz???
Ma ne frage...!!!
Wir krieg ich die bilder von meinem pc in ne post...???

Gruß Moritz |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				Mofo schrieb:
			
		

> Gnilftz???
> Ma ne frage...!!!
> Wir krieg ich die bilder von meinem pc in ne post...???
> 
> Gruß Moritz |wavey:



In eine PM? Keine Ahnung, ich glaube aber über Webspace. Hier im Forum gehst Du auf Anhänge verwalten.

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

....zurück zum Thema.....

die meisten auf Blinker...
die etwas grösseren auf Wobbler.....
die grösste auf Fliege.....

Ich habe im Februar das letzte Mal so richtig ausdauernd mit Blech gefischt...danach fast nur noch mit der Fliege.... Jetzt im Herbst entscheide ich mich immer recht kurzfristig....Muss unbedingt mal wieder Blech probieren, obwohl Fisch an der Fliegengerte ist schon irre...macht wirklich süchtig.... #h


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Also ich habe alle auf Blech gefangen jedenfalls im Meer. Auf Wobbler hatte ich einige Hornfische oder Dorsche. Im Fluß war ich mit Spinner und Effzettblinker erfolgreich.


----------



## dacor (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

ich habe bis jetzt am meisten mit wobbler gefangen, da sie sich auch bei sturm werfen lassen. ausserdem erreicht man auch mefos die weit draussen stehen.


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@dacor 
teste mal den Snaps, der mit dem Bleigewicht, der fliegt wirklich wie ´ne Rakete, ich glaube, da kommen Wobbler nicht mit. Und fangen tut der auch super


----------



## Mofo (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Schleppt ihr eigentlich auch???

|wavey: Gruß Moritz


----------



## havkat (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin!



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bis jetzt am meisten mit wobbler gefangen, da sie sich auch bei sturm werfen lassen



Bei Sturm?? Wobbler?

Na höchstens ablandigen Sturm, nä? 

Auflandig geht bei solchen Winden mal garnix.

Schon mal gar kein Küstenspinnfischen.

Wobbler fliegen dir da, aufgrund ihres Körpervolumens, zurück an die Mütze. 

Bei stärkerem Auflandigen, mit ordentlicher Brandung, ist Weite überhaupt nichts. (Wie eigentlich immer beim Mefofischen. )

Kurz hinter den ersten, brechenden Wellen spielt die Musik.
Oft auch in den "Tälern" dazwischen.


----------



## Blauortsand (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



> Bei Sturm?? Wobbler?
> 
> Na höchstens ablandigen Sturm, nä?
> 
> ...



Kommt auf die Wobbler an!

Der Spöcket beispielsweise ist auch bei Auflandigen Sturm ganz gut im Rennen bei der eigentlich nicht wirklich benötigten Wurfweite!


----------



## Broder (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin,
bei Sturm hat es sich wohl mit dem Angeln erledigt, das Meer ist dann so eingetrübt das die Fische nichts mehr sehen, da wäre nur noch mit Naturköder was zu machen. 
 #c


----------



## Mofo (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ja da stimme ich broder zu...!!!
Nochmal zu dem sturm und den wobblern...!!!
Wenn es richtig brazzt dann fliegt einem glube ich alles um die ohren........|evil: 


Gruß Moritz|wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



> Moin,
> bei Sturm hat es sich wohl mit dem Angeln erledigt, das Meer ist dann so eingetrübt das die Fische nichts mehr sehen, da wäre nur noch mit Naturköder was zu machen.



Wenn es zu trübe ist, dann wird es natürlich schwer! Haste aber stark angetrübtes Wasser und in äußester Wurfdistanz noch klares dann haste oftmals Geburtstag!Oftmals sind Eintrübungen auch nur Stellenweise und nach 100m weiter kann es schon ganz anders aussehen und gerade bei den Übergängen vom Klaren zum Getrübten brennt dann die Hütte! Auf jeden Fall kann man bei stürmischen Tagen oftmals ja noch strandtechnisch reagieren und sich so Bedingungen suchen bei denen noch was läuft!
Gerade bei starken auflandigen Winden sind oftmals viele Fische in direkter Strandnähe und auch durschnittlich sehr viele "Größere" dabei.  Statistisch gesehen fange ich bei solchen Witterungsverhältnissen  besser als bei Ententeich.
Bei 12 Windstärken kann dann auch schon mal ein Köder in die ungewollte Richtung fliegen aber diese Tage sind ja glücklicherweise sehr selten!!!


----------



## dacor (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also vielleicht liegt es an meiner wurftechnik, aber ich werf auch bei gegenwind nen gladsax sehr viel besser als zb nen hansen flash.
denn ein küstenwobbler gleitet durch die luft wie ein zäpfchen, während sich der blinker meisten bei gegenwind volle breitseite in den wind stellt. 

gruß dacor


----------



## Mofo (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> also vielleicht liegt es an meiner wurftechnik, aber ich werf auch bei gegenwind nen gladsax sehr viel besser als zb nen hansen flash.
> denn ein küstenwobbler gleitet durch die luft wie ein zäpfchen, während sich der blinker meisten bei gegenwind volle breitseite in den wind stellt.
> 
> gruß dacor


Blinker fängt sich irgendwie aber besser (also bei mir zumindest)...!!!#c


----------



## Broder (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin Leude,Wobbler - Blinker - Sturm - Übergänge zu klarem Wasser !?!?
Sturm ist immernoch besser als Orkan da habt ihr recht und woh er recht hat da hat er recht, verdammtnochmal ! - der Blauortsand *g*
Petri :g 
is doch alles coolio :g  #h


----------



## Mofo (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Okay...*lol*
Hast schon recht wir streiten püber irgendwelchen Mist...!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich verwende ausschließlich Blinker (Hansen Flash und Snap), sowie Wobbler (Gladsax)  #6 
Farbvarianten je nach Wassertemperatur, Trübung.
Gewichte je nach Windstärke und vermuteten Standorten.  #h


----------



## havkat (27. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@dacor

Gegenwind is ja okay aber Sturm beginnt, nach Beaufort, bei Windstärke *9*.

Viel Spaß! 

Spassss beiseite! Bei stärkerem Gegenwind verwende ich gerne kompakte Blinker aus Blei/Zinnlegierungen, ohne ausgeprägte S-Form. ("Flattern")

Als da wäre der "Djursland Sølvpilen". Schneidet gut durch den Wind und hält die Flugbahn.

Ob bei, einem starken Püster, das Wasser leicht oder stark angetrübt ist, is mir Latte.

Es sei denn es handelt sich um starke Lehm, Kalk, o. - Mergeleinspülung. Das meiden die Blanken.

Trutta kommt ja gerade *weil* die Brandungszone schön aufgemischt ist und der Tisch gedeckt wird.

Wer glaubt, dass die Forellen den Köder, aufgrund starker Eintrübung, nicht bemerken (können) is komplett auf der falschen Brücke.


----------



## Broder (28. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer glaubt, dass die Forellen den Köder, aufgrund starker Eintrübung, nicht bemerken (können) is komplett auf der falschen Brücke.


Wird der dann aus dem Forum verbannt
 #d


----------



## havkat (28. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Verbannt?
Nö!
Geteert und gefedert!

Bleib mal ganz entspannt Broder. 

"Auf der falschen Brücke" = Einem Irrtum unterliegend.

Irren ist menschlich, oder?


----------



## Broder (28. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Moin,
ach so :l 
ich mach dann aber noch einen Neofarbenen Blinker/Wobbler dran, damit der auch wirklich gesehen wird - sozusagen mit Leuchtfarben wie ein Verkehrschild.
Duuu sag mal Havkat hast Du ein Bild von dem Blinker den Du genannt hast, konnte das Teil nicht ergoogeln - nichts zu finden about that
 #c


----------



## havkat (28. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Aber klar.


----------



## Mofo (28. September 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Heiko...??
Angelst du auch mit Bellyboat oder watest du nur...???

Gruß Moritz|wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				Mofo schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko...??
> Angelst du auch mit Bellyboat oder watest du nur...???
> 
> Gruß Moritz|wavey:



Moin Moritz,
ich bin ein eingefleischter Strandläufer. 
Belly is einfach nicht meine Welt.  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@ havkat: so einen Sölvpilen habe ich auch mal auf Bornholm erbeuten können, hat mir ein netter Däne vermacht. Die Dinger fliegen wie Gift, aber ich finde die Laufeigenschaften ein wenig mager.

In meine Box lasse ich bei Starkwind nur noch Snaps Draggets von Gladsax hinein, die feine 30gr Variante in grün/silber, schwarz und rot/schwarz.

Wer von euch fischt die noch?


----------



## Gnilftz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ havkat: so einen Sölvpilen habe ich auch mal auf Bornholm erbeuten können, hat mir ein netter Däne vermacht. Die Dinger fliegen wie Gift, aber ich finde die Laufeigenschaften ein wenig mager.
> 
> In meine Box lasse ich bei Starkwind nur noch Snaps Draggets von Gladsax hinein, die feine 30gr Variante in grün/silber, schwarz und rot/schwarz.
> 
> Wer von euch fischt die noch?



Isch!
Nehm mal noch als Farbe Kupfer oder Schwarz/Kupfer mit auf...


----------



## Broder (15. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> In meine Box lasse ich bei Starkwind nur noch Snaps Draggets von Gladsax hinein, die feine 30gr Variante in grün/silber, schwarz und rot/schwarz.
> 
> Wer von euch fischt die noch?



iiiich - nur wenn genug Wasser überm Tang steht ist ja bestimmt der Fall, wenn es so starken Wind gibt der das Wasser an die Küste drückt. Ich mag ja Maronengrund vor einer hohen Steilküste am liebsten, da trifft man dann auch die meisten Kollegen - da der 30g Snaps oder Glandsax doch sehr tief läuft - Hänger zuviele - einfach nervig finde ich ...so schnell kann ich nicht kurbeln auf dauer - tut dann so weh...
liebe Grüsse 
Broder
 |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich auuuuch! Der Snaps ist bei Wind wirklich sau gut! Die Laufeigenschaften des Gladsax Wobbler sind ja auch nicht gerade als bahnbrechend zu bezeichnen, aber vielleicht fängt er gerade deshalb so gut. Hatte übrigens gestern auf nen Snap in rot/schwarz in 70m Entfernung nen Mordsfisch dran. Rute wurde krumm und die Rollenspule meiner Twin Power begann sich eifrig zu drehen. Nur warum der Hacken nach ca. 10s wieder ausschlitzte, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Aber sei`s drumm. Toller Tag war`s allemal, zumal in der Dämmerung ne halbe Stunde Dorschpumpen angesagt war. Hättet nur etwas größer sein können.


----------



## Haeck (16. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

ich verwende den snaps ebenfalls mit einem max. wurfgewicht v. 20 g. allerdings auch nur bei hochwasser u. stark böigem wetter. zu meiner anfangszeit habe ich ausschließlich mit 30 gr. gefischt, dazu viele snaps durch hänger verloren und immer über die forellen hinaus geworfen. die anzahl der hänger läßt sich durch austauschen des drillings gegen einen einzelhaken gut kontrollieren. die wurfeigenschaften sind mit dem spöket o. gladsax wobblern natürlich nicht zu vergleichen, dennoch lassen sich auch mit dem snaps enorme wurfweiten erzielen. er ist und bleibt für mich weiterhin ein sehr fängiger blinker, gerade die grün/silberne variante ist top unter den forellen.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Reppi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Okay, dann oute ich mich mal.......alle auf Blech :q 
Wobbler+Belly+ich sind Welten die aufeinander treffen.........
Mir geht im tieferen Wasser irgendwie das Feeling flöten, wo und wie ich am besten führe #c  #c 
Aber die Feldstudie mit dem Spöket läuft.......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann oute ich mich mal.......alle auf Blech :q
> Wobbler+Belly+ich sind Welten die aufeinander treffen.........
> Mir geht im tieferen Wasser irgendwie das Feeling flöten, wo und wie ich am besten führe #c #c
> Aber die Feldstudie mit dem Spöket läuft.......
> Gruß Uwe


hehe..... uns uwe:q 

ist doch egal ob wobbler oder blech....

ist der uwe erst abgereist ....  kommt nach 10 min. der fisch der beißt:q 

feldstudie;+ ;+ 

kein wunder.... tiefes wasser ....feeling....   ist doch in ner senke garnicht so tief#c


----------



## lippe (16. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Hi.

also ich und mein großvater fangen die geschleppt vom boot nur auf blinker und wobbler!
gruß lippe


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich würde ja auch zu gerne im Glück Jubilieren

Aber Reppi hat bestimmt noch was in der Hinterhand:g 

Fesches Petri zu den Mefos Jörg #6 

Gernot  #h


----------



## steve71 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

1. Hansen Flash!!!
Fängt super und fliegt sehr gut(16, 27 g Modelle).


----------



## dacor (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Ich sag nur Eitz-Coast!!!!
Flugwunder schlechthin...


----------



## sundfisher (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Kommt ganz darauf an zu welcher Jahreszeit, in Dk fangen wir im Früjahr auf Tobis am System die meisten Forellen, zur Zeit der Seeringelschwärme auf Wurm am Schwimmer oder auf schwarze Blinker, zur Zeit der Hornhechte auf alles was blitzt und wedelt und ansonsten und den Rest des Jahres zumeist auf den Beifänger also Fliege ............
ist aber meine Erfahrung

P.S. die nächste Woche habe ich das vor meiner direkten Türe Meer, wir verbringen die Tage zwischen den Jahren in unserem Sommerhaus am Issefjord und da werde ich ja vielleicht die eine oder andere Silberne Schönheit zum Tanz auffordern. Vielleicht habe ich ja dann im Neuen Jahr ein paar Bilder fürs Anglerboard.

Also Silvester trocken bleiben dann ist es nicht so schlimm wenn in der Frühe der Wecker zum Aufstehen ruft.


----------



## Mefojocke (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Im Frühjahr ist meines Erachtens (leider) meistens der Blinker oder Wobbler besser
Nachts im Sommer Streamer, mein absoluter Liebling ist der "Nightskater"


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

@Christian, 

je kommer fra tyskland. Meintest du Isefjord? Ich war am Lammerfjord, der wohl leider verlandet. War nur einmal auf Seeland, in der Nähe von Vig. Sonst meist Jütland/Djursland/Langeland/Limfjord/Lillebelt. Und bestimmt 30zig mal auf Römö. Viele Grüße aus Tyskland... 

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## angelgott (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

Dieses Jahr auf Wobbler, mein Favorit ist der Spöket von Falkfish in 18g. Läßt sich sehr weit werfen und super führen. Leider ist er in vielen geschäften vergriffen, kann mir jemand sagen, wo es noch welche gibt.#h


----------



## dorschkiller007 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Worauf fangt ihr die meisten Mefos?*

in eckernförde haben sie noch welche.





			
				angelgott schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr auf Wobbler, mein Favorit ist der Spöket von Falkfish in 18g. Läßt sich sehr weit werfen und super führen. Leider ist er in vielen geschäften vergriffen, kann mir jemand sagen, wo es noch welche gibt.#h


----------

